# Please critique Berlin 15 months



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin vom Spartanville


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will take him, k thx

Love that rear. Straight rears are a massive turn off for me. Gorgeous color and pigment, nice head, great coat. He's looking fabulous.

I'd give a real critique, but I'm on my phone and it is a real pain to type this way


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You weren't kidding when you said you and your sister got some gorgeous shots!! And I was thinking the same thing about how different his coat looks (although lighting might play a part, too). 

He is a really incredibly looking dog, and I love his coat, color, head, and I honestly think that his masculinity and presence is just right (for my preferences). He's not a thick boned dog but he's not a delicate flower either, and I like it. I like his ear set too, but don't worry - Zeke is also cute  Just a stunning dog all around.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Xeph said:


> I will take him, k thx
> 
> Love that rear. Straight rears are a massive turn off for me. Gorgeous color and pigment, nice head, great coat. He's looking fabulous.
> 
> I'd give a real critique, but I'm on my phone and it is a real pain to type this way



Thank you! I still wish I could get that perfect stack on him, but alas, he's set on leaning way back on his front legs, and extending his rear legs far back


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Rei said:


> You weren't kidding when you said you and your sister got some gorgeous shots!! And I was thinking the same thing about how different his coat looks (although lighting might play a part, too).
> 
> He is a really incredibly looking dog, and I love his coat, color, head, and I honestly think that his masculinity and presence is just right (for my preferences). He's not a thick boned dog but he's not a delicate flower either, and I like it. I like his ear set too, but don't worry - Zeke is also cute  Just a stunning dog all around.



Thank you!! I love him. In the past I have been a huge fan of the lighter boned dogs. Especially since he's half DDR, I did not want a super big stocky dog and I was worried that's what I could potentially get. I see people posting DDR pups and young dogs on facebook pages lately, that look like freaking bears, or some kind of newfie mastiff mix they're so stocky and chunky. My dog needs to be athletic and able to work 

As far as his head, I was joking lately "You know, Berlin is the most social dog EVER. He would make a horrible PP dog. If I ever get attacked, I had better hope he accidentally knocks the person out with his juggernaut head as he goes to jump on them and lick them"


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Anubis_Star said:


> Thank you!! I love him. In the past I have been a huge fan of the lighter boned dogs. Especially since he's half DDR, I did not want a super big stocky dog and I was worried that's what I could potentially get. I see people posting DDR pups and young dogs on facebook pages lately, that look like freaking bears, or some kind of newfie mastiff mix they're so stocky and chunky. My dog needs to be athletic and able to work
> 
> As far as his head, I was joking lately "You know, Berlin is the most social dog EVER. He would make a horrible PP dog. If I ever get attacked, I had better hope he accidentally knocks the person out with his juggernaut head as he goes to jump on them and lick them"


Oh I know exactly the look you're talking about, with the puppies that look like they have bear and livestock guardian mixed in!! I do like the look of substantial dogs, but I don't want a dog that's too heavy/thick either. I'll take a Berlin replica, please and thank you!

LOL and I think you've discovered the secret of why people REALLY say the DDR/Czech lines make good PPDs  Those big heads can knock anyone out cold!


----------

